# Duracor



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I sprayed Duracor several days last week. Early indications show that it will be the best herbicide that I have used in years. I read where others had tried it and were very impressed.

Here, the toughest thing to kill is Carolina Horse Nettle. We have the white and the purple flower varieties. 12 hours after Duracor, the Nettle was lying on top of the grass. Also, the Nettle was in full flower when I sprayed. I have a patch or two of common milkweed and it twisted it up in a obvious reaction. It killed the spurge and every other broadleaf that I could see. I am anxious to see the results next year. 

I noticed most weeds called for 12 ounces of herbicide and some really tough plants like Huisache called for 20 ounces of herbicide. I also read that a lot of folks have been using 16 ounces for general pasture spraying so that is what I did. 1 gallon will cover about 8 acres and it runs about $135 per gallon. I ordered more and I am now going to spray all of my hay ground. 

I am very impressed so far. I just did not have much luck with Grazon killing the Nettle....I know others did, but it did not work well here. It always came back the following year after Grazon treatment. 

I have my fingers crossed and will report back next summer my post-year findings. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Vol said:


> I sprayed Duracor several days last week. Early indications show that it will be the best herbicide that I have used in years. I read where others had tried it and were very impressed.
> 
> Here, the toughest thing to kill is Carolina Horse Nettle. We have the white and the purple flower varieties. 12 hours after Duracor, the Nettle was lying on top of the grass. Also, the Nettle was in full flower when I sprayed. I have a patch or two of common milkweed and it twisted it up in a obvious reaction. It killed the spurge and every other broadleaf that I could see. I am anxious to see the results next year.
> 
> ...


Now, if you can just get the off farm hay restriction lifted….


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Hayman1 said:


> Now, if you can just get the off farm hay restriction lifted….


Yep...👍


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hayman1 said:


> Now, if you can just get the off farm hay restriction lifted….


Many of us can. It's called supplemental labeling. 

Regards, Mike



https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/agrian-cg-fs1-production/pdfs/DuraCor1b_Supplemental_Label.pdf


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I heard that was going to be issued back in early spring and they were trying to get VA included but never heard any updates. Do you have any intel on what happens in terms of assessment post Nov 22


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

I highly suspect the picolinic acids will be pulled off of hayed ground in the future.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Not really Rick, but in the past with the re-issue of supplemental labels it has been just a formality of the ones that I have been aware of. 
Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Milestone another aminopyrolyd product with strong manure carry over issues. Pretty expensive up here, 3000$ for a 2.5 gallon jug (10 L here). We bought some Garlon / Triclopyr product for bedstraw. 800$ for a 10 L of that.


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

Mike, what would you use if Duracor wasn't possible?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

HayMike said:


> Mike, what would you use if Duracor wasn't possible?


For horse nettle I would probably go back to using Grazonext HL, but at maximum rate. If you could not use Grazon either, then I would use the Weedmaster generic at maximum rate. 

Barnyard grass has become a problem here as glyphosate will not hardly kill it anymore. It takes high application rates of glyphosate and applying it twice about a week apart. Adding Amine to the mix definitely will help. A lot of expense to kill Barnyard grass. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks, Mike.


----------

